#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Αγγελίες >  > > >  >  > Εργασία >  > > >  >  > Ζήτηση: Ζητείται μηχανικός

## vvallin

Τεχνικό γραφείο στον Πειραιά ζητά για πλήρη απασχόληση Αρχιτέκτονα Μηχανικό, Πολιτικό Μηχανικό ή Μηχανικό Δομικών Έργων για αρχιτεκτονικό σχεδιασμό, έκδοση οικοδομικών αδειών, ρυθμίσεις αυθαιρέτων. Απαιτούμενα προσόντα: 2+ χρόνια επαγγελματικής εμπειρίας στο παραπάνω αντικείμενο, άριστη γνώση προγραμμάτων Autocad 2D+3D, 3ds Max, Photoshop, Windows Office. Επικοινωνία: sotirismantouvalos@gmail.com

----------

